
Web development as a hack of hacks (in reply to a HN thread) - xeniak
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2016/09/web_development.html
======
flukus
How many people here are actually using web apps day to day?

I've spent most of my career building web apps for other people but when I
look at the programs I use daily, the only web app amongst them is gmail, even
then I mostly use it through the android app. Possibly netflix and other
online video if you count that as a web app (though I'd prefer a native
version).

For work email it's outlook. For document editing it's word and vim. For
developing it's Visual studio and vim. Listening to music is done via native
apps. For work messaging it's lync. Earlier today I wanted to do a workflow
diagram and it was easier to download and install dia than it was to use one
of the millions of online versions.

Did widespread usage of web apps every actually happen?

~~~
toddsiegel
Seriously, you only ever have one tab open in your browser?

~~~
flukus
Many, not a lot of apps in those tabs though. I did forget the work issue
tracker.

------
xeniak
This is in response to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12477190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12477190)

